# H. maculata/P. striata/P. ornata pics



## -Sarah- (Feb 2, 2010)

Just some cool pics of the last time we did some cage maintenance on our T's and they decided to come out for a walk. Enjoy!

P. ornata on my arm chillin':






P. ornata on Matt's arm:






P. striata crawling on my shoulder:






Such pretty coloring!












Teaching the Pokie to roll over - priceless  LOL






Matt holding the P. striata. Err, kind of!






H. maculata!












Matt handling our baby girl H. mac:


----------



## Teal (Feb 2, 2010)

*You are soo going to have to explain the roll over picture LOL

Great shots  *


----------



## -Sarah- (Feb 2, 2010)

Teal said:


> *You are soo going to have to explain the roll over picture LOL
> 
> Great shots  *


LOL thanks Jairi!  well, she was crawling along on my fingers and I kind of rolled my hand over - her body rolled into the palm of my hand and just laid there, then she gently wrapped my pinky with her pedipalps. It was so funny - Matt and I were laughing about how weird it was!  just as cool as a cucumber and easy-going, she didn't care what I did!


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 2, 2010)

*I am just gonna sit here and Drool.....*

......:drool::}:drool:

- Jason:8o


----------



## -Sarah- (Feb 2, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> ......:drool::}:drool:
> 
> - Jason:8o


LMAO... thanks!


----------



## Big Red TJ (Feb 2, 2010)

love these pics


----------



## Teal (Feb 2, 2010)

-Sarah- said:


> LOL thanks Jairi!  well, she was crawling along on my fingers and I kind of rolled my hand over - her body rolled into the palm of my hand and just laid there, then she gently wrapped my pinky with her pedipalps. It was so funny - Matt and I were laughing about how weird it was!  just as cool as a cucumber and easy-going, she didn't care what I did!


*

Whoah, that's pretty cool!  *


----------



## Kamikaze (Feb 2, 2010)

Fantastic pics! The roll over pic is priceless!


----------



## Mattyb (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice pics. I love seeing handling pics.


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Feb 3, 2010)

AWSOME PICS that last pic of the Hmac looks Amazing!


----------



## Fily (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice spiders!


----------



## CAK (Feb 3, 2010)

Amazing pics!   

If my 8 legged kids weren't all related to :evil: Satan, I would love to be able to do that!

Joe aka CAK


----------



## -Sarah- (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! The roll-over pic makes me laugh every time; I love that striata!  Hoping it's a female.. I don't see any little hair patch on her ventral side so just waiting on a molt to confirm it. 

We're planning on doing a feeding video next - the trick is getting the right lighting in the room.


----------



## kovsejr (Feb 11, 2010)

LOOOL! just stunning pictures!


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome pictures. Weren't you nervous of a bite with the roll over picture? I would be flippin out if it grabbed my fingers with its pedipalps.  

Do you handle them often. The look really chilled in all those pics.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 17, 2010)

-Sarah- said:


> (...) I love that striata!  Hoping it's a female.. I don't see any little hair patch on her ventral side so just waiting on a molt to confirm it. (...)


Hi Sarah,

in my opinion your "striata" is _P.regalis_ in fact. Mainly due to very prominent subabdominal band which should be muted, at most, in _P.striata_. 
Furthermore, the ventral band on the femur I doesn't look broad enough to be _P.striata_-like, 
where (according to Pocock description of the species) it should be almost as wide as yellow basal portion of the femur.

Maybe you can pick up the difference by looking at pics available >> here << on my site.

I won't be surprised if it's penultimate male (as weel as your _P.ornata_), BTW.

Best regards,
Tomasz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Oct 4, 2015)

Man, I just imagine the comments that would be on here if someone posted this today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 4, 2015)

Realize this was from 2010

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Oct 5, 2015)

Psychocircus91 said:


> Man, I just imagine the comments that would be on here if someone posted this today.


We're all paranoid now. For good reason? I don't know. Better safe than sorry, I would say.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Nov 14, 2015)

Larkin said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> in my opinion your "striata" is _P.regalis_ in fact. Mainly due to very prominent subabdominal band which should be muted, at most, in _P.striata_.
> Furthermore, the ventral band on the femur I doesn't look broad enough to be _P.striata_-like,
> ...


I'll second that


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 22, 2015)

Yea not very smart I'd say


----------



## donniedark0 (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow. Some real adrenaline junkies out there lol. Gorgeous pics none the less.


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 22, 2015)

This thread is over 5 years old. Despite the absolute moronic behavior that was visually demonstrated in the original post, I doubt they'll be replying back anytime soon.


----------

